

Instant floor planner project by an architect on HTML5 - BuddhaSource
http://planwithin.com/demo/tadr.html

======
BuddhaSource
One of our professor has a different approach to floor designing and
architecture. He thinks AutoCad is not really a architectural tool. He build
something called as TAD based on his concepts.

This is one of his other project to make it possible to present a floor plan
on mobile or browser.

